# Battery



## Tmah14 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi,
I have a Ford 9N and Ford 900. Question is are they 6 volt batteries or are they 8 volt batteries? Also would like some info on converting to a 12 volt system. 

Thank You


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i've never heard of an 8 volt battery. i have a 2N that i converted from 6 to 12 volts. i got a kit from my local tractor place (the real thing, not TSC. i buy lots of stuff from TSC, but i don't think they sell those kits.)

the kit had all parts and instructions needed, it was a pretty easy job.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Count the caps on your battery, 3 caps, 6 volts, 6 caps 12volts. They do make 8 volt batteries, but there shouldn't be one on either of these tractors. These tractors came with a 6 volt system, unless the 900 series is a diesel, then it would be a 12 volt. A 6 volt charging system won't keep an 8 volt battery charged properly. 

As Fredneck stated, you can buy a kit to do the complete conversion, or you can do a little research and buy the required parts yourself. Most seem to recommend a GM single wire alternator from the '70's or '80's, but if you are familiar with the swap out, get the complete kit.

I have two 12 volt tractors and two 6 volt tractors. The 6 volt tractors have been just as good to me as the 12's. Just need to get yourself a good 6 volt charger. I got myself a Shumacher 1.5 A 6 / 12V charger maintainer and I use it on all my gear, from my old car to my tractors and my motorcycle. I installed a 12 volt system on one of my 8N's. The instruction I got were a little slack, but I figured it out. Mounting the Alternator was the most difficult, although they did supply everything I needed. 
Here's what I did....
http://www.tractorforum.com/f335/buttercups-electrical-25170/


----------



## st3gamefarm (Jun 24, 2012)

I installed 12 volt on my 2N. I didn't use a "one wire" alternator, but did use one with an internal regulator. ($30 from Oreillys last year) I just used the existing wire from the generator, and coupled it to the wire from the cut-out to the battery. Didn't swap polarity on the ammeter, so the meter works backwards.  And I had to run an "exciter" wire through a lightbulb to the "hot-when-on" side of the ignition switch. It works just fine, total cost, about $33, and a few hours of my time.


----------

